# African dwarf frogs



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I really want to get an african dwarf frog or two for my tank but my hood has some places that they could crawl out and my dad keeps telling me that they always crawl out. Is there any way to fix it where they couldn't?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You could try using duct tape or mesh on the holes where they could slip themselves out.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help I don't know why I didn't think about that.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lindsey88 said:


> Thanks for the help I don't know why I didn't think about that.


LOL..Don't worry about it. Most of us don't.:lol:


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

my high-security snail prison uses strips of cardboard held on by electrical tape (which is all I had at the moment). same with my female bettas


----------

